# Well Shave Me Down!!



## Ruthanne (Jun 7, 2016)

I didn't know where to put this because it's not exactly a health issue but maybe it's a matter of well being for some of us.  

Do you men and woman shave?  What do you shave (and of course I understand if you don't want to tell me everything. lol.)?

I find that shaving my armpits is necessary because it seems to hold body odor if you don't.  I do use my deodorant, too, every day.

I don't like shaving my legs and find as I'm getting older there isn't as much hair on my legs as there used to be.  I wish it would all just fall off.  lol.

  But I will shave my calves several times during the summer.  I don't wear short shorts but rather wear capris.  

I also have some bothersome hairs under my chin and nose that I shave off just so I don't look like I'm trying to grow a scragly looking mustache 

and beard.  lol.   So what shaving habits would you like to divulge if any?


----------



## fureverywhere (Jun 7, 2016)

Oh crap menopause and testosterone yo...I might be able to grow a full beard by now. But seriously...legs and underarms...bikini area well trimmed.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jun 7, 2016)

I use to have knees like a Brillo pad. Now I can't remember the last time I shaved. One of the few perks of getting old. I do have a story though. My Dad had very,very, hairy arms. I was sitting in a lawn chair next to him one day when I was a teen. I was using Nair. It came in a jar and you spread it on your legs and the hair seemed to shrivel and die and after awhile you could just wash it off. The problem is it smelled to high heaven. In the summer I would use it outside. My Dad fell asleep and I made lines down his arms. The Nair did it's work. My Dad never had a temper or raised his voice but that day he wasn't a happy camper.


----------



## fureverywhere (Jun 7, 2016)

My poor youngest girl got the Sicilian side. My body fur is almost transparent. Her aunt's had a five o'clock shadow by 4.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 7, 2016)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> I use to have knees like a Brillo pad. Now I can't remember the last time I shaved. One of the few perks of getting old. I do have a story though. My Dad had very,very, hairy arms. I was sitting in a lawn chair next to him one day when I was a teen. I was using Nair. It came in a jar and you spread it on your legs and the hair seemed to shrivel and die and after awhile you could just wash it off. The problem is it smelled to high heaven. In the summer I would use it outside. My Dad fell asleep and I made lines down his arms. The Nair did it's work. My Dad never had a temper or raised his voice but that day he wasn't a happy camper.


:lofl:


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 7, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> Oh crap menopause and testosterone yo...I might be able to grow a full beard by now. But seriously...legs and underarms...bikini area well trimmed.


I know what you mean about the full beard!!  I don't bother with the bikini area any more.  It has diminished quite a bit.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 7, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> My poor youngest girl got the Sicilian side. My body fur is almost transparent. Her aunt's had a five o'clock shadow by 4.


:holymoly:


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 7, 2016)

No hair on my legs anymore, very little under my arms. Shave it when I wear sleeveless clothes. Bit of a moustache, a gift from eons ago, courtesy of my brief stint with the pill. That gave me morning sickness. Ick. A disposable razor lasts me a long 

time. Menopause was invisible for me, emotionally speaking, love the hair loss though, and the softer skin. Weird it didn't dry out. Hair on my head still grows up a storm.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 7, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> No hair on my legs anymore, very little under my arms. Shave it when I wear sleeveless clothes. Bit of a moustache, a gift from eons ago, courtesy of my brief stint with the pill. That gave me morning sickness. Ick. A disposable razor lasts me a long
> 
> time. Menopause was invisible for me, emotionally speaking, love the hair loss though, and the softer skin. Weird it didn't dry out. Hair on my head still grows up a storm.


I can't wait till my hair on my legs stops growing altogether!  My disposable razor lasts all year.  Menopause does have it's benefits thats for sure!


----------



## ossian (Jun 8, 2016)

Having just read this topic, I feel like a voyeur of some sort. So, I am tip-toeing back out again.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 8, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> No hair on my legs anymore, very little under my arms. Shave it when I wear sleeveless clothes. Bit of a moustache, a gift from eons ago, courtesy of my brief stint with the pill. That gave me morning sickness. Ick. A disposable razor lasts me a long
> 
> time. Menopause was invisible for me, emotionally speaking, love the hair loss though, and the softer skin. Weird it didn't dry out. Hair on my head still grows up a storm.



Same with me..   no arm and leg hair...  but I have a thick full head of hair.. and I feel very grateful..


----------



## gib (Jun 8, 2016)

hi how old are we here?


----------



## gib (Jun 8, 2016)

I will answer for myself here since Ruthanne you asked for men and women to reply. It seems that mostly women are replying to your post. I suppose ill be the first to give you a male perspective. I am a little over 60 I assume most of us are in the thread or close to 60 at least. My hair issue isn't so much the loss of but the grey of. My head hair is thinning but its still there and all grey but I use color in it not to look like a white head lol so there's a mix of grey and brown and is kept short. I shave my face because I am not a fan of facial hair on myself. I keep my chest, arm and leg hair rather short once again because there's a good deal of grey there as well. Ok so continuing topic discussion as older mature adults answering as originally posted by Ruthanne but not to get too deep into my personal business I will divulge respectfully that I keep very little "Other" Hair. I shave 90% of that area with the exception of a small amount of hair which I choose to keep above at the top if you understand. The primary reason is because I am an active older adult male (as in exercise walk bike swim hike) and it is much more comfortable for me underneath without a lot of hair. The reason for keeping the small patch of hair above is because I still want to appear as an adult and I will even say that thankfully that hair is still brown! (lol) I have shaved in this way for over 20 years. I am a divorced single man with no one in my life at the present time. I hope it was ok to discuss and I look forward to being a member of this seniors friendly place! Thank you!


----------



## SifuPhil (Jun 8, 2016)

gib said:


> hi how old are we here?



Do you mean mentally or physically?

In my case, those numbers would be 12 and 58. 

Welcome to the forum!

As for shaving ...

I have a well-trimmed beard that never seems to stop growing, so I use one of those cordless trimmers on a regular basis.

I have some Italian blood in me, but luckily it's Northern, so I have fine hair all over.

My head, though ... *sigh* ... hair on the sides keeps growing out and sticking up so I end up looking like Bozo, but on top there's only a few stray hairs that seem to grow out to 2', so there I look like a Dr. Seuss character. I keep my ponytail, mainly to remind me of my glory days. 

I won't get into any other areas ... suffice to say that the batteries in my trimmer are replaced at a regular interval ...


----------



## fureverywhere (Jun 8, 2016)

Having just read this topic, I feel like a voyeur of some sort. So, I am tip-toeing back out again.


----------



## Guitarist (Jun 8, 2016)

I am tiptoeing out right with you, fur.  Too much info here for me!    ick


----------



## myfeethurt (Jun 8, 2016)

Every morning i shave the two inch hair off the end my nose and it grows back every nite.LOL


----------



## Bobw235 (Jun 8, 2016)

Not one man owning up to having had a "Manzillian Wax".


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 8, 2016)

Hahahahahahahaha.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jun 8, 2016)

Bobw235 said:


> Not one man owning up to having had a "Manzillian Wax".



Wax ain't going _anywhere_ near me ...


----------



## Bobw235 (Jun 9, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> Wax ain't going _anywhere_ near me ...



I had only recently heard the term and I'm in your camp:  NO WAY.  Googled it and read some some interesting quotes from guys who have had it done.  Sounds painful.


----------



## IKE (Jun 9, 2016)

The only place I'm going to use wax is on my truck.


----------



## ossian (Jun 9, 2016)

Bobw235 said:


> Not one man owning up to having had a "Manzillian Wax".


Now there is an idea. Do they do ear and nose packs?


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 9, 2016)

Speaking of wax.... I'm going to make a huge admission here....    Ready?    Being a woman of a  hmmmm..  Certain age?    I have recently had the need to wax.. my upper lip..  hahahahahha...    Yep..  about every 3 months or so.. I go into the back room with Angie.. my manicurist and she waxes my upper lip..  it just feels soooooo soft and silkie smooth afterward...


----------



## Lynk (Jun 11, 2016)

I have no hair on my legs or under my arm.  Very thin brows. The hair on my head is thin but not too thin.


----------



## fureverywhere (Jun 11, 2016)

Advice to men...well and some women sorry to say...nose hair and ear hair is nasty even if you're looking at fifty years together...so very many trimmers out there. Be considerate.


----------



## Robusta (Jun 12, 2016)

And why is that???? My ears get disgustingly hairy inside and around the ridges.  Never before I was 50 or so.  I shave only my face,have always had a moustache most winters a full beard. I have sported a short goatee the last several years, but that comes and goes depending on the mood. Only takes about a week to replace it.


----------



## Gemma (Jun 12, 2016)

gib said:


> I will answer for myself here since Ruthanne you asked for men and women to reply. It seems that mostly women are replying to your post. I suppose ill be the first to give you a male perspective. I am a little over 60 I assume most of us are in the thread or close to 60 at least. My hair issue isn't so much the loss of but the grey of. My head hair is thinning but its still there and all grey but I use color in it not to look like a white head lol so there's a mix of grey and brown and is kept short. I shave my face because I am not a fan of facial hair on myself. I keep my chest, arm and leg hair rather short once again because there's a good deal of grey there as well. Ok so continuing topic discussion as older mature adults answering as originally posted by Ruthanne but not to get too deep into my personal business I will divulge respectfully that I keep very little "Other" Hair. I shave 90% of that area with the exception of a small amount of hair which I choose to keep above at the top if you understand. The primary reason is because I am an active older adult male (as in exercise walk bike swim hike) and it is much more comfortable for me underneath without a lot of hair. The reason for keeping the small patch of hair above is because I still want to appear as an adult and I will even say that thankfully that hair is still brown! (lol) I have shaved in this way for over 20 years. I am a divorced single man with no one in my life at the present time. I hope it was ok to discuss and I look forward to being a member of this seniors friendly place! Thank you!



http://www.livestrong.com/article/269614-why-atheletes-remove-body-hair/

It makes sense, after doing a little research on the subject of males removing body hair.  Learn something new, all the time.


----------



## Linz (Jun 25, 2016)

After reading all this I say its his preference how he wishes to keep himself. I saw nothing wrong with it. 65 f 




Gemma said:


> http://www.livestrong.com/article/269614-why-atheletes-remove-body-hair/
> 
> It makes sense, after doing a little research on the subject of males removing body hair.  Learn something new, all the time.


----------



## jujube (Jun 25, 2016)

Ah.....the 60's....when the hair on the top of my head is rapidly being replaced by the hair on my upper lip and chin.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 25, 2016)

If I didn't shave my upper lip and chin and under chin hair I'd look like I had a funny looking mustache and beard.  lol.


----------

